# Sharks in the surf



## BMP (Jun 29, 2014)

Good evening,

I’ve become an avid land based shark fisherman but have always done so further south. Can anyone tell me when I can expect the sharks to show up in the surf in VA? Also, any recommendations on where I should start my search?

Thanks!


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's not legal to target sharks from the surf in a lot of places in Virginia. I'm not sure about other areas, but I know it's illegal in Virginia Beach. People do catch them on accident all the time here. You just can't be obviously targeting sharks, if that makes sense.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Assateague island


----------



## BMP (Jun 29, 2014)

afout07 said:


> It's not legal to target sharks from the surf in a lot of places in Virginia. I'm not sure about other areas, but I know it's illegal in Virginia Beach. People do catch them on accident all the time here. You just can't be obviously targeting sharks, if that makes sense.


Good to know. I found a lot of old info suggesting that but it seems like a lot of people still do it so I wasn’t sure.


----------



## BMP (Jun 29, 2014)

Benji said:


> Assateague island


Thanks, from what I’ve read that seems to be the go to place. What month do you think I could try on the early end as far as when the sharks show up?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

May/ june this was 4th July on a packed beach... kind of fun in a sick way


----------



## BMP (Jun 29, 2014)

Benji said:


> May/ june this was 4th July on a packed beach... kind of fun in a sick way


Awesome! I’m going a little stir crazy here lol I always fished SC bit really want to fish somewhere closer to home. Never been to assateague, is it typically pretty packed?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

They close the southern osv for plovers and turtles in may so the main beach gets PACKED!!! the north osv stays open all year. In va. Maryland side has gates that limit number of vehicles. When it's full it's one off one on, so get there early if you want to get on.


----------



## BMP (Jun 29, 2014)

Benji said:


> They close the southern osv for plovers and turtles in may so the main beach gets PACKED!!! the north osv stays open all year. In va. Maryland side has gates that limit number of vehicles. When it's full it's one off one on, so get there early if you want to get on.


Oh that’s good to know. So if I’m planning to drive out on the beach both may be questionable lol


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Just go early


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

afout07 said:


> It's not legal to target sharks from the surf in a lot of places in Virginia. I'm not sure about other areas, but I know it's illegal in Virginia Beach. People do catch them on accident all the time here. You just can't be obviously targeting sharks, if that makes sense.


Doesn't everyone use a 15 lb. or so tuna head for cobia off Sandbridge beach ? 

CATCHEMUP,
Mike


----------



## BMP (Jun 29, 2014)

in2win said:


> Doesn't everyone use a 15 lb. or so tuna head for cobia off Sandbridge beach ?
> 
> CATCHEMUP,
> Mike


Haha thanks man. I’d settle for a dinner plate size stingray for cobia 🤷‍♂️


----------

